# Is this the "Eagle"?



## methc

I took this photo with a Kodak Brownie camera in 1952 in Mobile,Alabama.

Can anyone confirm the name,please?

Thanks


----------



## stein

It is not the Eagle, that ship is a barque. This ship looks to me like the Danish schoolship Danmark, used by the US Coastguard as a schoolship during the war (because of the positive experience of that, the seized Horst Wessel was renamed Eagle and put in commission as a replacement). Whether the Danmark actually was in Mobile in 1952 I do not know, but I know that when she resumed her work for the Danes after the war the yearly cruises generally went from Denmark to the Canaries, occasionally the West indies, and from there on to the US. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Davesdream

To me it looks like the USCGC Eagle, it may have been when she weathering out a bad storm during that time period. Follow the link to check her operational history.

http://www.uscg.mil/History/cutterindex.asp


Good Luck!

Regards


----------



## stein

Once more: It is not the Eagle, unlike the above ship which is fully rigged on all masts, the Eagle is a barque. She was built as a barque and has stayed a barque - continually sporting the Blohm & Voss trademark: double gaffs. The above ship is with near certainty the Danmark. http://www.skoleskibet-danmark.dk/omskibet/skoleskibetdanmarkshistorie.php According to that website she was in the US in 52, but only Wilmington, Del. is mentioned. Can anyone confirm that this is indeed Mobile, and not, say, Wilmington? Regards, Stein.


----------



## frayedknotarts

Concur. Danmark. Good spotting, Stein!


----------



## werner_ju

Stein:

You are right with the DANMARK. I’ve seen both, DANMARK and EAGLE several times. Just one small error has slipped in. The EAGLE didn’t have the double spanker for many years under the US flag. At the time of her first voyage to her new homeport in 1946 her sail plan was still unchanged. I don’t know when she was fitted with a single spanker. My own pictures of her (and many others) taken between 1972 and 1984 show a single spanker and when I saw her in 1992 it was the double again.

DANMARK can easily be distinguished from other full rigged training ships by her short poop, making her hull looking more like a traditional trading ship.

Regards,
Werner


----------



## methc

*Danmark not Eagle.*

Thank you for your messages regarding the name. And it is definitely Mobile,Alabama, and it was definitely 1952.I have dug out my old discharge book and see that I signed on that voyage on 7th May 1952 bound for Cuba with general cargo and then went to New Orleans to load grain. Before loading commenced a large crack developed in a hull plate just above the turn of the bilge in No.2 hold. After a cement box was fitted we were drydocked in Mobile for permanent repairs. Loading was completed in New Orleans and I signed off 1st July 1952 in Liverpool.
The crack was a few inches away from a weld,the Cape Corso was an Ocean boat of 1943 vintage, which had been incorrectly done.


----------



## jethro

I have just posted [I hope they show up ] photos of the Eagle at the Tall Ships Race 2005.Hope these are of help. May have one or two of her alongside on the same occasion.


----------



## Soundbounder

I have some very recent photos of the Eagle that I will post for you when I have some time this week.


----------



## Soundbounder

Here are a couple of photos of the Eagle in New London, CT last week:

http://soundbounder.blogspot.com/2009/09/uscgc-eagle.html


(Smoke)


----------



## Soundbounder

Here are some additional photos of the Eagle taken this month:

http://soundbounder.blogspot.com/2009/09/horst-wessel.html

(Thumb)


----------



## Samsette

*Barque Horst Wessel/USCG Cutter Eagle*

An old crew member meets up with his ship;

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33543706


----------



## OilJiver

Really interesting. Thanks for posting Sam.


----------



## werner_ju

Hello Soundbounder,

There is an error in you blog regarding the HORST WESSEL and her sisters.
The EAGLE ex HORST WESSEL has two sister ships, the ALBERT LEO SCHLAGETER and the current GORCH FOCK (2) of 1958.

Both,HORST WESSEL and ALBERT LEO SCHLAGETER became war reparations to the United States. The US had no use for the A.L.S and handed her over to Brasil where she became the GUANABARA, later sold to Portugal, now sailing as SAGRES (3).

GORCH FOCK (1) is much smaller, of the same dimension is the Romanian MIRCEA (built for Romania). After the war GORCH FOCK (1) was repaired in East Germany for the Soviet Union where she got her new name TOVARITSCH (the spelling differes). Under that name she came under the Ukrainian flag and is now under restoration by her current German owners as GORCH FOCK (1).

Regards,
Werner


----------



## Geoff Langford

Hi 
Could be one of many, just cant tell from your picture. Where did you take the picture?
Geoff


----------

